# Series 2 Humax Drt-800 300hr *no Lifetime*



## chucker (Apr 24, 2011)

I have a perfectly working Humax DRT-800 single tuner TiVo upgraded to 300hrs a couple years ago. It comes with the proper remote, power and infrared cable. $50 plus actual shipping from 92592. Thanks for looking, Chuck


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Does it have lifetime service?


----------



## chucker (Apr 24, 2011)

shwru980r said:


> Does it have lifetime service?


No lifetime service. It was and may still be eligible for my discounted monthly rate of $6.95.


----------



## duck026 (May 24, 2011)

Is your Tivo still for sale? If so email me [email protected]


----------

